# anyone near columbus



## jcrim (May 23, 2011)

I am new to this bowfishin thing, I have a boat an a bow rigged up with an AMS reel, I have never been bowfishin before but have bow hunted my whole life an am interested in learnin this sport. I am currently deployed to afghanistan but will be back mid june sometime an was wondering if their is anyone near columbus that would wanna go an maybe show me what I needa know. thanks


----------



## TBass (May 23, 2011)

I'm at Fort Benning and I've been looking for someone to partner up with and knock these gar in the head on post!  I don't have a boat, but I have spent plenty of time over the lights!


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 23, 2011)

jcrim, i am here in phenix city.  when you get back , holler , my son and i would be happy to take you along . i can teach ya all i know in about 3.5 minutes , he on the other hand, shows no mercy !!!


----------



## jcrim (May 24, 2011)

sounds like I found the right place to find some local guys, I have put a lil time in researching but would like to go with someone who knows it first hand, my boat aint big but its decked an I have a generator so all I needa do when I get back is put up my railing an mount my lights, and find out where is good fishin.I should be back mid to end of june an already have the itch to hit the water


----------



## backyard buck (Jun 23, 2011)

give me a pm if ya wanna go. we go all over the place but we mostly go to lake harding. i aint been doing it too long because im only 18 but its pretty easy and talk about fun... the fish are always bitin. just shoot me a pm if you wanna meet up sometime and we can go out and stick a few


----------



## TBass (Jun 26, 2011)

Went rod n reel fishing all night between Uchee and Harding last night.  Gators EVERYWHERE!!!!!  Lots of decent sized gar were running the coves and channels just north of Harding.  I had my bow, but wasn't really prepared other than that.  Could have had a ball!!!!


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 24, 2011)

I got a few spots we can try up in Coweta and Heard county if your interested.


----------



## TBass (Jul 24, 2011)

.....and where are those spots?


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 28, 2011)

secret's


----------



## TBass (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL......Secret spots are the best spots!


----------

